# Well the doo-doo car is gone...



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

and this is what replaced it...










































hopefully be on the ground in a couple weeks or so


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (corrado_sean2)*

The car looks cherry!
are you keeping the wheels black?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (ryanmiller)*

yup..i made them black lol

i know it looks kinda weird right now but once its on the ground tuckin rim i think itll look tight


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 12:28 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (ryanmiller)*

Wheels look so sick. Eager to see it on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

I c another sick ride in the making


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

hahaha. im glad you decided to sell the 4 and get the audi! looks sick Sean!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

Looks like Darth Vador's car


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

wow I like the wheels black, I didn't think I would but I do. Very euro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

thanks guys! i know its hard to tell in the pics but the wheels are matte centers with semi gloss lips


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I have a special spot for Brown Jettas...








But this will be good, very good.
-Matt


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Matt Crooke)*

thats gonna look legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Travy)*

Gonna be money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (flygli03)*

Congrats and good luck with the new ride. Looking forward to seeing what you do to this one


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (njwolfturbo)*

Damn, I like the wheels. What's the specs on those bad boys?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Lookin good dood


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

theyre 19x8.5 et41 and 19x9.5 et41


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Nice man. That A6 is gonna look sick 
mad http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (durteeclean)*





























GOING TO BE INSANE! I've been wanting to bag a C6 A6 for a while now.... glad you are doing it. Wheels are fly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

wheels are so sick


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks money


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thats going look dope. Cant wait to see it on the ground!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (corrado_sean2)*

Can't wait to see what you do with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Too bad we can't get both side-by-side for a photoshoot.


----------



## YummyDuB (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (mikegilbert)*

not normally a fan of those wheels, but in black








you have my attention http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (YummyDuB)*

Dang Sean... Nice new ride man! Can't wait to see where this goes


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (corrado_sean2)*

damn, stoked to peep it on air bro...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (YummyDuB)*

Damn Sean.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your style. The A6 should look legit!
Did you trade in the 4 or sell it?


_Modified by Larry Appleton at 9:51 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Larry Appleton)*

thanks guys! im totally stoked to get it on air too. struts should ship out next friday. 
and ya i sold the jetta to a kid ryan in indiana. bought this car out of texas


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_thanks guys! im totally stoked to get it on air too. struts should ship out next friday. 
and ya i sold the jetta to a kid ryan in indiana. bought this car out of texas

Seems like I might see your jetta more often then. What part of Indiana did it go to?
Doing bagyards on this one?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Larry Appleton)*

umm i cant remember where he was from. it was a really weird name. 
and ya doing bagyards. it was simpler then getting coils and what not for this kind of car


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_umm i cant remember where he was from. it was a really weird name. 
and ya doing bagyards. it was simpler then getting coils and what not for this kind of car

I just searched your sale thread. Hes from Valparaiso, which is not far from me. Hopefully he takes care of it. I'll be seeing it a lot more now. 
Glad you're doing bagyards on the Audi, so sit legit as fu-ck with the mae's.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Larry Appleton)*

this is full on sick Sean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats gonna look legit when done. Any body work planned for it?


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (uniblack20)*

Dope. Plain and simple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (slo deno)*

sick dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Bnana)*

thanks guys! i didnt really plan on any body work but i do have to paint the trunk and quarters now. stupid S-line wing was urethaned on and its all messed up. pretty much ruined my day yesterday when i took it off. i did think about shaving the ambers in the front bumper.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Not that you may need it, but some inspiration from our brothers on the euro side of the world


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

sean, duuuuuuuude that car is awesome. congrats. i cant wait to see it in person


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_Not that you may need it, but some inspiration from our brothers on the euro side of the world

















ya that car was pretty much an inspiration. and now im kinda nervous with my rear wheels. i was told those wheels were 19x8.5 et41 all around and never side a side angle shot like that of it and always thought the rear wheels were tucked pretty good. my 9.5s should only stick out a half inch more which isnt much but i wanna tuck rim. looks like i may need to camber them a lil bit lol


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_thanks guys! i didnt really plan on any body work but i do have to paint the trunk and quarters now. stupid S-line wing was urethaned on and its all messed up. pretty much ruined my day yesterday when i took it off. i did think about shaving the ambers in the front bumper. 

Gonna look good when its done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

murda murda, 


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
looks like i may need to camber them a lil bit lol

sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

sean color change do it
ganna look dope


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

would thos handles fit C5?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

9.5" et41 will will tuck as is. you'll get planty of camber when all they way down.


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Niiiice can't wait


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_9.5" et41 will will tuck as is. you'll get planty of camber when all they way down.

sweet good to know! 
and to the comment on color change...i really dont want to...buuuuut if i had to lol i started thinking aviator grey would be tight.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

That would look crazy legit forsure.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that is gonna look so sexy!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

oh my.. seen that looks too sick.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Gangster.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

damn man can't wait to see this thing on its nuts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*FV-QR*

is this your build thread as well?
need to keep an eye on this build.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (__BIRD__)*

yah ill prolly post some pics in here when things get done in progress.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

shyts going to be legit..
cant wait til everything is on.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

thats not fair. why are yours cars always so cool.


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Cant wait to see what you have in store for the audi.
Those are some seriously cool wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*

damn dude aviator grey it up..you wont!!!


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (Bnana)*

Are ya done yet..........................................how bout now


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_damn dude aviator grey it up..you wont!!!

haha youre prolly right. i got a black one cuz i wanted to keep it simple and not paint it. lol that would defeat the purpose.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Cant wait to start helping u with this Sean. 
I'll have the list ready tonight... I have nt had internet for almost a week so i'm way behind on my stuff, hopefully get the stuff ordered tomorrow and have parts coming in!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I like the A6, I bought me one, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will install my Bagyard Airride in the next two weeks.
I heard you will also get one?????
I like the US Frontbumper especially the sidemarks. i want to install some in my S-Line front.
(sorry for bad english)


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Def-Shooter* »_
I like the US Frontbumper especially the sidemarks. i want to install some in my S-Line front.
(sorry for bad english)


I bet if you had the same color car and asked him really nicely he would trade his US spec for your Euro Spec.


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

my s-line ist not painted, but my normal front bumper ist black.
I just need some who cut out the Sidemarks including the holder in the bumper (i don't know the right word)
i thing shippping a complett bumper oversea is much expensive.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Def-Shooter)*

Car is looking dope as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

ill.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

these bagyarded a6's are popping up all over the place


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Holy hell your car is going to look great, best of luck







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_these bagyarded a6's are popping up all over the place









seriously i didnt know i was jumping onto a bandwagon lol at least its not mk4s


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
seriously i didnt know i was jumping onto a bandwagon lol at least its not mk4s 

I'd say the three of us are simply splitting a cab up town


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
I'd say the three of us are simply splitting a cab up town









lol that sounds like a good analogy. 
p.s. got all of my moms air ride in...making me stoked to get mine shortly too. maybe ill make a build thread for her car too.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*









lil pshop of what it may sorta look like. the wheels sit perfect. just not sure if its me or not but they look kinda small but i dunno. maybe itll look different with tires and not pshopped


----------



## Stutz00 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

that loooks amaaazing. I think they look small since theres no rubber


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

I think it's the lack of rubber and the angles making things a bit wonky.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

ya thats what im thinking.
what size tires should i run? i originally thought 215/35 and 225/35 but i think those are gunna be unnecessarily too small. been lookin around and saw a bmw with 225/35 in the front and 235 in the rear. saw an evo with 245/35 on 9.5s and looked almost square. i mean i dont really need stretch but a lil bit would help with clearance still and theyre cheaper.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

bimmer im talkin about:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

been lookin around at pics and i think imma do 225/35 on the 8.5s and 235/35 on the 9.5s. gotta check the percantages though first
edit...just checked sizes and they are 1.1% within each other. rears will only be 6mm taller. thats all i gotta worry about right? as long as its within 3% of each other. 


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 3:22 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

shizz looks hot. I can't what to see this done


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_edit...just checked sizes and they are 1.1% within each other. rears will only be 6mm taller. thats all i gotta worry about right? as long as its within 3% of each other. 

Yup, that's perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, with a car the size of the A6, I would probably go with 235/35's in the front and 245/35's in the rear. There won't be much stretch, but there will be a lot more rubber under the car and filling the fenderwells.
For reference, I have 225/35's and 235/35's on my car right now with the Works:


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

shoulda gone 20s Sean


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_shoulda gone 20s Sean

paint your car







, i had to notch the pavement today b/c it wouldnt let me go low enough


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_shoulda gone 20s Sean

i hate you lol next wheels will most likely be 20s


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

so awesome cant wait to see some rubber on em


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

A Bit of an update in the parts department...








All have been ordered, things should start popping up @ your door by tuesday or wednesday latest! 
Some of the parts:
-shiny tank
-dual comps
-sweet digi gauge
cant give out too much


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

It's a Santi special, what's going to be different?







Can't wait to see on the ground


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Yup, that's perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, with a car the size of the A6, I would probably go with 235/35's in the front and 245/35's in the rear. There won't be much stretch, but there will be a lot more rubber under the car and filling the fenderwells.
For reference, I have 225/35's and 235/35's on my car right now with the Works:

















what size are your works D?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Sean, read above the pictures.. hahahaha

_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_It's a Santi special, what's going to be different?







Can't wait to see on the ground 

Its gonna be a bit different in the sense that i'm using different manifolds, and a different digi gauge than most cars. I actually dont think any Vw's have it. It'll be nice.. I'm excited


_Modified by Santi at 12:06 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

im with capita..
tucking 20s son doesnt get any balla


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Sean, read above the pictures.. hahahaha
Its gonna be a bit different in the sense that i'm using different manifolds, and a different digi gauge than most cars. I actually dont think any Vw's have it. It'll be nice.. I'm excited

_Modified by Santi at 12:06 PM 3-20-2009_

im talking wheel size maang.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

oh... IIRC they are 18x8.5, 18x9.5 those are the wheels that were on Darrens Blue S4.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_what size are your works D?

19x8.5 et28 and 19x9.5 et41


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

i like your tire sizes in comparison to the size of the wheels. not too small not too big. im afraid if i go bigger they may look ballooned if thats even possible lol.


----------



## 23fadeaway (Mar 20, 2009)

nice pick up!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (23fadeaway)*

Tank and Compressors should arrive today... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ooohh the ideas i have for the setup in back...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

sweet! gunna start on my moms trunk tonight!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

rad!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_sweet! gunna start on my moms trunk tonight!

werd.. btw u got PM


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (corrado_sean2)*

the doo-doo car was sick but this is baller status http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (AustinVaughan)*

All Your sh!t neeeds to hurry and get here.


----------



## Mkay3Vento (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (2PointSlowww)*

Taj Franz don't play...


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (2PointSlowww)*

I'm jealous of your MAE's.....I wish mine were staggered









fyi...with a 235 tire up front....you will not have any stretch....but then again, with that offset you do not need any.


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (soulchild)*

Real talk. 
When is this getting buttoned up?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (slo deno)*

hopefully soon. sowo is in a month and i want it done by then.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Cannot wait to see it there!!!


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (uniblack20)*

Can't wait to see it done!!


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (flygli03)*

HURRY SLACKER


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

struts just came in. hopefully start on this bitch this week.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

teaser. gunna take actual pics when wheels are mounted.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*























How does the front sit?


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

x2
and holy jeesus
did mad russian ever post on here btw?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*

**** yes, Sean! I can't wait to see the rest


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

wow, this is gonna be sick


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

damn sean, that **** is bananas


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FLMadness)*

the car sits level. i thought about instead of cutting the upper strut tower like most people do but get a flip kit made for the upper control arms. the tops of the ball joints there hit...so if you do a flip kit or make one then thats about an extra inch you can go down. granted thats the only thing thats hitting. well see. im gunna try and pick up some spare ones and talk to some of the fabricators i know here and see what can be done. al though the subframe is like 3/4" off the ground lol. not bad for a big ass car


----------



## Stutz00 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

now for the wheeels


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_**** yes, Sean! I can't wait to see the rest
















hey man. sent you a pm about some things i ran into. that way you dont have to. lol


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_hey man. sent you a pm about some things i ran into. that way you dont have to. lol

Send that PM my way too!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Send that PM my way too!

sent it lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice work sean!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
hey man. sent you a pm about some things i ran into. that way you dont have to. lol


Thanks a million man- I really appreciate it















The car looks


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

looks


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ohSoEuro1.8t)*

omg. take that tint off bch.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sh-tsweak.)*

3/4" to go? Thats pretty sick, that would be cool if you could fab it up and flip them....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_omg. take that tint off bch.

haha no! it completes the mafia vip status i got going on.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

removed the lil bump stop on the upper control arm. put the wheels on. havnt had time for good pics. will take some this week. looks dope in person. heres a slight teaser...19s actually look really sick. i was scared at first but looks awesome


----------



## 8520 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_omg. take that tint off bch.

Sigh.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_removed the lil bump stop on the upper control arm. put the wheels on. havnt had time for good pics. will take some this week. looks dope in person. heres a slight teaser...19s actually look really sick. i was scared at first but looks awesome 

were you going to go with 18s originally or 20s?
i think 19s and monoblocks fit that body style perfectly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait to see some real pics


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you need a family portrait now


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A6 looks sick, can't wait to see some proper pics with the wheels on. Just out of curiosity, being that you are 21, what do you do for a living to afford all the toys? First the Jetta, then the Corrado, now the A6. All really sick cars, just gotta be burning a hole in your pocket with that much money into every one of them. No hate here, just curiosity.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_A6 looks sick, can't wait to see some proper pics with the wheels on. Just out of curiosity, being that you are 21, what do you do for a living to afford all the toys? First the Jetta, then the Corrado, now the A6. All really sick cars, just gotta be burning a hole in your pocket with that much money into every one of them. No hate here, just curiosity.

i do body and paint for a living. been kinda hurting right now though. the a6 i financed half of it and the money left over from the jetta i bought the wheels and air ride. the jetta i got kinda as a high school grad thing. but all the mods i did myself and bought myself. corrado was just a credit card king haha. but i had inherited some money and got to pay it off. oh and living at home still helps me save some money. was gunna get my own place but im trying to save money for a down payment instead of paying rent on a place. lil more then you wanted to know but oh well lol


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

looks great - can't wait to see full pics with the wheels


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
i do body and paint for a living. been kinda hurting right now though. the a6 i financed half of it and the money left over from the jetta i bought the wheels and air ride. the jetta i got kinda as a high school grad thing. but all the mods i did myself and bought myself. corrado was just a credit card king haha. but i had inherited some money and got to pay it off. oh and living at home still helps me save some money. was gunna get my own place but im trying to save money for a down payment instead of paying rent on a place. lil more then you wanted to know but oh well lol

Ahhh, gotcha. I read some of the corrado thread and looked like you were doing a ton of the work yourself, which I'm sure had to help on the costs. I'm in the same position as you. I just graduated from college in December, but I still live at home to save as much money as I can. Why waste money on rent when I have it good living at home still, which seems like you understand that too. Good luck with the rest of your projects, looks like you have some work ahead of you on the corrado. A6 is already starting to look ridiculous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (corrado_sean2)*

what's the brand and name of those wheels? I like them a lot in black. Looking good.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (eurotuned88)*

MAE crown jewels if im not mistaken.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (2PointSlowww)*

PICS PICS PICS PICS PLZ


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (eurotuned88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuned88* »_what's the brand and name of those wheels? I like them a lot in black. Looking good.

Mae Crown Jewels.
Big body cars on bags is the way to go. 
What did you end up doing for the trunk setup?


_Modified by thirtysixspokes at 7:38 AM 5-12-2009_


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (thirtysixspokes)*

even low as piss this thing still rides like a dream. so jealous


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (2PointSlowww)*

someone needs black lugs.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_someone needs black lugs.









Someone has center caps that cover the lugs.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Capt. Obvious)*

lol ya i got center caps. 
painted the trunk and quarter today. that spoiler was gay and had urethane holding it on so ****ed up the paint. but all fixed now.


----------



## Stutz00 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_PICS PICS PICS PICS PLZ








 x2


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Stutz00)*

FULL SHOTS NOW!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (CapeGLS)*

its in the booth drying! maybe ill get some tomorrow lol im super busy getting ready for sowo


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (corrado_sean2)*

Not an excuse.... take pictures of it in the booth...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Which car are you getting ready for SoWo?


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

yea this is a def need to see pictars please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Which car are you getting ready for SoWo? 

this one


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice, when are you planning on finishing the corrado? For h20?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

ya most likely. too much work to finish for waterfest plus i cant take off the time off for both shows. h2o wins all day


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

More pics or die!!








The height looks perfect man, and I never cared for those wheels until now! Matte black w/ silver bolts is mint!!


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Someone has center caps that cover the lugs.
















woops! thank you captain obvious!


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (vagwhpt)*

Glad to see you got the fitting thing situated. sorry all i have left from all my old suspensions is some random hyrdo stuff. 
oh and I hate you, nice whip!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (psycopathicryda)*

subscribed


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (got_vdub)*

wow you never stop!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Murphy)*

haha why would i stop? this ****s too much fun. lol


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (corrado_sean2)*

congrats on the pvw feature man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (.Mark.)*

thanks man! pretty stoked to see it this weekend


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (corrado_sean2)*

now turbo it


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (psyc0ticcracker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psyc0ticcracker* »_now turbo it

Leave it to the mad scienist to come up with a brilliant idea







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car's looking fresh man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Stutz00)*


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (FLMadness)*

good lord sean


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (.Mark.)*

So official







Looks great sean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Retromini)*

found this one too


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (FLMadness)*

Mother of God.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Saw a few pics in the SoWo forums and the car looks great. But is there any way to bring the front's down a little more? Looks like there is some reverse rake goin on when you are all the way down. Any plans to black out the rest of the car (sidemarkers, grill, chrome strip on trunk) or are you done with it?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Oh **** yes, Sean


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (FLMadness)*

looks insane


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Wyman)*

HOE. LEE. CHIT.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Jesster)*

hahaha so legit sean!!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_
















bye bye doo doo HELLOOOOOOO Nightrider, looks so sick sean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (vwgliin05)*

wow man, shizz looks so fuggin dope! i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (Jesster)*


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Well the doo-doo car is gone... (awd805)*

sean was good to meet you this weekend. car looked awesome; just remember to lock the doors you must turn off the car first


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Saw a few pics in the SoWo forums and the car looks great. But is there any way to bring the front's down a little more? Looks like there is some reverse rake goin on when you are all the way down. Any plans to black out the rest of the car (sidemarkers, grill, chrome strip on trunk) or are you done with it?

its actually level. look at the rockers. front upper arms hit the strut tower but it is level


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

soooooooooooo dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

thats major sickness


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

damn


----------



## alexgti25 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

my jaw just dropped


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Some a local took:
Car looked great this weekend.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

so Propa, so sean wats next is the real question mang?????


----------



## Stutz00 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

love it, moms eos also looks sick


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Stutz00)*

if i do anything i might just shave the turns on the front bumper. of course changing wheels will take place at some point. kinda wanna go 20s. just to say i got some dueces lol. i wouldnt mind painting it but dont really wanna do a crazy color on it. maybe brown can my signature lol jk. ill stick to keeping the daily simple


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

20s are the truth!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You should definitely shave the side markers, but you gotta get rid of chrome on the grill and trunk. Grill and Audi emblem would be sick in flat black and just paint the strip on the trunk to match the car. You wouldn't need to do anything else after that. Daily's should be simple and clean.


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Car looks Dope


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_You should definitely shave the side markers, but you gotta get rid of chrome on the grill and trunk. Grill and Audi emblem would be sick in flat black and just paint the strip on the trunk to match the car. You wouldn't need to do anything else after that. Daily's should be simple and clean.

anything else? i like the chrome. its staying.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
anything else? i like the chrome. its staying. 


LOL sorry Sean. Didn't mean to offend. Just seems like you are going for a blacked out look with the black wheels.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

i wasnt offended. and it is blacked out enough. i dont wanna do things i cant reverse in case i go for another look


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

i gotta see that thing once i move down to florida.
too f*kin low and sick! awesome job man.


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_if i do anything i might just shave the turns on the front bumper. of course changing wheels will take place at some point. kinda wanna go 20s. just to say i got some dueces lol. i wouldnt mind painting it but dont really wanna do a crazy color on it. maybe brown can my signature lol jk. ill stick to keeping the daily simple

paint it brown!! it would look nuts in brown!


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*

i love this thing!
def a good buy sean!


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

awesome shots man!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

what management you go with?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

just avs controller and dakota gauge. 4 manifolds. dual 480s


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

you need to do those wheels in 20s


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

ill most likely do something else in 20s. cant stay the same all year long lol


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

you wheel whores make me laugh


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (psyc0ticcracker)*


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*

wow verry proper man


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Bork)*

Car is so sick Sean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I like, maybe bigger wheels though


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I dig


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (paul wall)*


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

best .gif evvar!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Awesome!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








gif's make me smile


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

haha awesome! my first gif! i never had one before lol


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

thats awesome ian


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Dave's doing a good job conducting the car...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

soooo who thinks i can fit 9.5 et35 all around? current set up is 8.5 and 9.5 et41 all around. fronts have lots of room to come outward it looks like. rears not so much if i keep the current camber. think i can camber them in enough?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

It depends on alot of stuff. I will tell you what I think when im over there later today.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

not sure how much longer ill be here. just finished the bay on the rado







and may go up to brandons in a bit and go chill with sara later


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

if you were a real man you would make them fit no matter what.., haha





































_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_soooo who thinks i can fit 9.5 et35 all around? current set up is 8.5 and 9.5 et41 all around. fronts have lots of room to come outward it looks like. rears not so much if i keep the current camber. think i can camber them in enough?


----------



## xero (Jan 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

needs moar murdered.
Otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xero)*

just a lil update. i had AFC manifolds on here. which turned out to be complete crap. i had 4 mess up on me. 3 being the same problem. the lower o-ring/seal kept popping off and leaking. i had 2 fills do it and 1 dump. so nowwwww im running the accuiar manifold. so far im really happy with it. its smooth, slow and soooo much more accurate. small touches actually are small touches lol. can dial the car in just right now.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_jso nowwwww im running the accuiar manifold. so far im really happy with it. its smooth, slow and soooo much more accurate. small touches actually are small touches lol. can dial the car in just right now. 

Always a great choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

I love that Accuair manifold on Mike's car, my next air build will be using one of those.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_soooo who thinks i can fit 9.5 et35 all around? current set up is 8.5 and 9.5 et41 all around. fronts have lots of room to come outward it looks like. rears not so much if i keep the current camber. think i can camber them in enough? 

finally going with some 20s?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

tryin to sell these wheels first. know anyone lookin for wheels? i figured some mk5 guys would have scooped them up


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_soooo who thinks i can fit 9.5 et35 all around? current set up is 8.5 and 9.5 et41 all around. fronts have lots of room to come outward it looks like. rears not so much if i keep the current camber. think i can camber them in enough? 

I betchya you can do 9.5's all around.
Have you tried putting a rear wheel in the front yet? Because I would guess you'd need offsets somewhere around 40 to do it.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
finally going with some 20s?









Bout time


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

ya i was gunna try it. it looks like i can. i almost thought about doing vip. wide as fuh and camberd to hell. like 19x9.5 up front and 19x10.5 in the rear haha


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ i almost thought about doing vip. wide as fuh and camberd to hell.

Annnnddd why would we decide against this?







dooo ittttt


_Modified by Still Fantana at 2:58 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I like where this is going!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Annnnddd why would we decide against this?







dooo ittttt

Poke or tuck, choose one. You can't have both.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

lol im thinkin more like tuck tire poke rim. but id have to find someone to let me try some first before i bought some. trying to sell stuff isnt going well for me.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

This car w/ Poke wouldnt look good at all, it needs to tuck wether they are 8", or 11".. tucking on a big body is where is at.


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_This car w/ Poke wouldnt look good at all, it needs to tuck wether they are 8", or 11".. tucking on a big body is where is at. 

could he do that being a quatro.
ill be honest idk how it works, is it that it has to be within the same offsets or what?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLMadness* »_
could he do that being a quatro.
ill be honest idk how it works, is it that it has to be within the same offsets or what?

same rolling diameter


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

oh ok, i wasnt sure how it worked


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (FLMadness)*

it has to be within 3% of each other front to back


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

makes since. my question now doesnt make since..
good thing to know if i ever get a quatro..


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

awesome shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

What are you doing in that first shot...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

KnightRider owns the night.








Lookin' good, man.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

ha i was pullin up those weeds. they were tall and in the shots haha sucks the rear was as low as usual i guess cuz of the big dirt mound i was on lol oh well


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Did you remove the plastic splash guards in front of the front wheels? I need to take mine out as they were warping the wheel well liners.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

nah ive been dragging them away every now and then lol


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*









pickin up pennies sean?


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

^^ look in the Los Life society a fe pages back i posted the pics form the new PVW already


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I was reading through that issue on friday


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

what the crap i just got the july issue in the mail.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_what the crap i just got the july issue in the mail. 


Kippen had it, dont know if it's out yet over here or not, he has two features in it this month so I think he got it before it's out over here


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

usually i get special shipments too







lol


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_^^ look in the Los Life society a fe pages back i posted the pics form the new PVW already









bah oh well they weren't in here yet


----------

